

Ask HN: What handset do you use and why? - classicsnoot

&gt;Google Nexus 5
&gt;ADW Launcher
&gt;kitkat 4.4.4
&gt;TMobile
&gt;350USD New&#x2F;Unlocked<p>PROS: cheap, long battery life, great hand feel, first in queue for updates<p>CONS: n&#x2F;a
======
yarnhoj
Nokia 920 Pros > Windows Phone is actually really good + Cortana calls me sir,
Nokia apps are outstanding, support for VPN and enterprise apps out of the
box, I really dig the UI and unified look of the apps + xbox + windows 8 Cons
> Windows Phone + Cortana is a bit bratty

Wants > Experia Z3 Compact, If nokia/microsoft doesn't release a flagship
small form factor phone I may go back to android just for that phone.

~~~
msh
I really like windows phone but was unfortunately driven to the iphone because
of the app selection.

------
BorisMelnik
cisco 7900 > voip my own network > sip somewhere else

gave up my cell last year. rarely am I afk (home, 2 offices) for more than 20
minutes and when I am I am with my wife and kids, both of which have cell
phones if I need them.

